# ipad won't let me in ?



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

When I switch on the iPad I get a box that says: Sign in to iCloud, Enter the Apple ID password for - then shows an old email address that I no longer use.

There is a box for entering the password then Cancel and OK

Every time I touch on the cancel button the same box just comes back again.

I have a new Apple ID that works for the iPhone and mac but how do I get past this Sign in so I can change the email address then enter the new password to log in to the iPad?

Thanks


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can't get to any of the home screens? There's no box to enter a different e-mail address? I don't use iCloud, so I don't know why it would prevent someone from even turning on an using a device.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Use the (apparently old) Apple ID password that you used with the old email address.


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Come on guys, I've tried everything I can possibly think of .....................

There must be a way to defeat the iPad when switching on to get past the sign in box for iCloud?

Once in I will then be able to change he email address, that's all I need to do.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No error message or anything when you tried the Apple ID password that you used with the old email address?

Have you tried a reset to factory defaults using iTunes?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I have an iPad. I don't use iCloud. I don't understand why you can't get to a home screen without entering iCloud credentials. I've never heard of that. Can you post a picture of the login screen you're seeing? A visual might help.


----------

